# Bombed by Da Klugs!



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

The backstory: Da Klugs offered to send me a Bucanero Salsa to try because I was envious after his review of them. I, of course, accepted because my mama raised me to not ever turn down a cigar. 

Today I received a small package in the mailbox that detonated when I opened it in the kitchen. Not only did he send me two Salsas but also several other _very nice_ cigars. I'm not familiar with all of them, but there are two others there that I've been really, really wanting to try but can't find locally.

Dave, thank you so much. You rock, and that was a great package to get today. Takes a lot of the sting out of the test today that I don't think I did too well on.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats Degenerate!!!! 

Isn't it amazing how a mailbox full of cigars can make a bad day suddenly seem okay? :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Was this a coordinated attack today? Way too many bombs going off to be a coincidence!! Nice work Klugs!!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Was this a coordinated attack today? Way too many bombs going off to be a coincidence!! Nice work Klugs!!!


Homeland security is looking into this :r


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

D.,

We are blessed by the great Gorillas of the Jungle. Now the only problem is :Choices, Choices????


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Congrats Degenerate!!!!
> 
> Isn't it amazing how a mailbox full of cigars can make a bad day suddenly seem okay? :r


I can imagine! enjoy your cigars Amigo.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Klugs is a generous Gorilla with good taste in cigars. Congrats!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats D!! I guess it was a day of bombings huh? Hell there's bombs going off all over the place!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats D.. WTG klugsie...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Congrats D. and way to go Da Klugs. :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just trying to emulate in some small way me hero. ^^^^^^^^


----------

